# Which faiths are represented?



## freemasonpha (Oct 12, 2017)

Just curious - which faiths are represented on the forum? 

If Christian which denomination? Buddhist, Mahayana or Theravada? Muslim, Sunni or Shia?...you get the picture. 

Have you had any difficulties within your faith group over Masonry?

Thank you


----------



## goomba (Oct 12, 2017)

Christian Universalism


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a theory on this and it may be ridiculous. But I believe we are all agnostics to a degree whether we admit it or know it or not. That doesn't mean we don't subscribe to a certain religion or set of principles. However, as defined by Webster, :a person who holds the view that any ultimate reality (such as God) is unknown and probably unknowable; _broadly_ *:*one who is not committed to believing in either the existence or the nonexistence of God or a god*. To me, you can be a Bill Maher atheist or the Pope and there is at the very least a degree of doubt in either direction because most people realize 'it' has to be bigger than our understanding. Most people won't admit that, but at some point a person that adamantly disagrees with all faiths will occasionally ponder the idea that there is something out there and on the other hand I've heard most pastors admit they've doubted as well. 

This isn't me answering this question but just a thought on the question since we typically end up at some point bringing up 'Can atheists and agnostics be Masons' etc.

*"agnostic." _Merriam-Webster.com_. 2017. https://www.merriam-webster.com (13 Oct 2017)


----------



## Bloke (Oct 13, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> ...Have you had any difficulties within your faith group over Masonry?



No. Freemasonry is about what unites men, not what can divide them. The only "difficulty" we've ever had around is food; a fill-in caterer once tried to garnish all the meals with bacon.....


----------



## Keith C (Oct 13, 2017)

I am a Ruling Elder in the Presbyterian Church (USA).  I see no conflict between my faith, my religion and Freemasonry.  In fact the person who I asked and who was one of my recommends is a fellow Ruing Elder.

I have had no conflicts at all within my "faith group".  There are some denominations who think that Freemasonry is a religion and that we deny the sovereignty of (the Christian interpretation of) God, by referring to God as the GAOTU and acknowledging non-Christians as Brothers on the level.  I believe that is their issue and not ours and follow what I was charged by not attempting to argue with them.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 13, 2017)

I would technically call myself a Southern Baptist but really it's only a label. I believe in God and I believe in Jesus so I would just say more of a general overall Christian. One of the tough things that I had to work through before filling out the petition is the command to spread the Gospel but through some bible reading and prayer I feel like I came to a place where I can accept masonic brothers from other faiths and still be ok where I stand in my faith. As the flawed human that I am I think the biggest challenge will be if and when I meet a brother of the Muslim faith/middle eastern descent since I was deployed to Afghanistan for a period of time when I was in the military and had/still struggle with my flawed opinion of people of middle eastern descent.


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 13, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I have a theory on this and it may be ridiculous. But I believe we are all agnostics to a degree whether we admit it or know it or not. That doesn't mean we don't subscribe to a certain religion or set of principles. However, as defined by Webster, :a person who holds the view that any ultimate reality (such as God) is unknown and probably unknowable; _broadly_ *:*one who is not committed to believing in either the existence or the nonexistence of God or a god*. To me, you can be a Bill Maher atheist or the Pope and there is at the very least a degree of doubt in either direction because most people realize 'it' has to be bigger than our understanding. Most people won't admit that, but at some point a person that adamantly disagrees with all faiths will occasionally ponder the idea that there is something out there and on the other hand I've heard most pastors admit they've doubted as well.
> 
> This isn't me answering this question but just a thought on the question since we typically end up at some point bringing up 'Can atheists and agnostics be Masons' etc.
> 
> *"agnostic." _Merriam-Webster.com_. 2017. https://www.merriam-webster.com (13 Oct 2017)



Interesting stuff! 

Like using a sidelining scale of certainty? One may believe something and feel fairly sure about it, but can't be absolutely certain?


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 13, 2017)

Bloke said:


> No. Freemasonry is about what unites men, not what can divide them. The only "difficulty" we've ever had around is food; a fill-in caterer once tried to garnish all the meals with bacon.....



I meant difficulties from your church or synagogue, Mosque or fireside. The brothers in Lodge with me are really cool fellas and have experienced what you mentioned about Masonry uniting us.


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 13, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I am a Ruling Elder in the Presbyterian Church (USA).  I see no conflict between my faith, my religion and Freemasonry.  In fact the person who I asked and who was one of my recommends is a fellow Ruing Elder.
> 
> I have had no conflicts at all within my "faith group".  There are some denominations who think that Freemasonry is a religion and that we deny the sovereignty of (the Christian interpretation of) God, by referring to God as the GAOTU and acknowledging non-Christians as Brothers on the level.  I believe that is their issue and not ours and follow what I was charged by not attempting to argue with them.



I thought Masonry was big in Presbyterianism as well as Anglicanism.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 13, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> As the flawed human that I am I think the biggest challenge will be if and when I meet a brother of the Muslim faith/middle eastern descent since I was deployed to Afghanistan for a period of time when I was in the military and had/still struggle with my flawed opinion of people of middle eastern descent.


As a fellow vet (Iraq) I get ur point but also point out that the vast majority of them just want to live their lives.  It more of a cultural thing then Religious.....I've never heard a Muslim in the states say "Em Shallah"(god willing) in the context that they did over seas.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 13, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> As a fellow vet (Iraq) I get ur point but also point out that the vast majority of them just want to live their lives.  It more of a cultural thing then Religious.....I've never heard a Muslim in the states say "Em Shallah"(god willing) in the context that they did over seas.


 That is what I usually remind myself that most of them just want to live their lives.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 13, 2017)

It’s difficult to remind ourselves it was just a few who were shooting at us (military or otherwise) and accept the others.
As for my religion, I prefer to keep it close to my chest. Labels just get in the way and create divisiveness. (IMNSHO)


----------



## Keith C (Oct 13, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> I thought Masonry was big in Presbyterianism as well as Anglicanism.



It certainly used to be.  Sadly, however, I don't think Masonry is "big" in any demographic group any longer.


----------



## David612 (Oct 13, 2017)

I don’t subscribe to a particular religion as nothing within my research fit my feelings on it.
I associate with principals of Buddhism and Shinto mostly however.


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 13, 2017)

I am a Christian ( Methodist - recently converted from  Baptist)   I have not had any issues.


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 13, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> As a fellow vet (Iraq) I get ur point but also point out that the vast majority of them just want to live their lives.  It more of a cultural thing then Religious.....I've never heard a Muslim in the states say "Em Shallah"(god willing) in the context that they did over seas.


 Same


----------



## Elexir (Oct 14, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> Just curious - which faiths are represented on the forum?
> 
> If Christian which denomination? Buddhist, Mahayana or Theravada? Muslim, Sunni or Shia?...you get the picture.
> 
> ...



Christian protestant belonging to Swedish church.

I do not have any problems with the church regarding freemasonry, my problem comes more from my involvment in the temprance moment.


----------



## MWS (Oct 14, 2017)

RC.
The fraternity has never once been mentioned in any church I've entered.


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 14, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Christian protestant belonging to Swedish church.
> 
> I do not have any problems with the church regarding freemasonry, my problem comes more from my involvment in the temprance moment.



Forgive my ignorance but what is the temperance movement?


----------



## Elexir (Oct 14, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is the temperance movement?



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperance_movement


----------



## Elexir (Oct 14, 2017)

Wiki explain it better then I can do in english.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 14, 2017)

I can see how that would create conflict.


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 14, 2017)

Elexir said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperance_movement


 cool


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 14, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Wiki explain it better then I can do in english.


 Your English is  way better than my Swedish


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 26, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I have a theory on this and it may be ridiculous. But I believe we are all agnostics to a degree whether we admit it or know it or not. That doesn't mean we don't subscribe to a certain religion or set of principles. However, as defined by Webster, :a person who holds the view that any ultimate reality (such as God) is unknown and probably unknowable; _broadly_ *:*one who is not committed to believing in either the existence or the nonexistence of God or a god*.


Could be.

For the record I'm a Christian and see NO conflict between my faith and Freemasonry.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 26, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> Just curious - which faiths are represented on the forum?
> 
> If Christian which denomination?



The Correct one. 

For the past 7 years, I have been going to a Christian nondenominational church.  But in my time... I have been Baptist, Presb., Lutheran, and a brief fling as a Catholic.   My God didn't change... just my surroundings.


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 26, 2017)

LK600 said:


> The Correct one.
> 
> For the past 7 years, I have been going to a Christian nondenominational church.  But in my time... I have been Baptist, Presb., Lutheran, and a brief fling as a Catholic.   My God didn't change... just my surroundings.



Congregational church government?

Credo or baptism upon profession of faith?

Lord's Supper once or twice a month?

Slight lean toward charismatic gifts?

Most non-demons are Baptist or Baptistic.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 26, 2017)

Keith C said:


> It certainly used to be.  Sadly, however, I don't think Masonry is "big" in any demographic group any longer.



Except Freemasons


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Oct 26, 2017)

I am a Latter-day Saint, and I see no conflict between my faith and the Craft.



Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Oct 26, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> Congregational church government?
> 
> Credo or baptism upon profession of faith?
> 
> ...



Why would you want to know all of that, and what on earth did I say that would lead you to ask it lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2017)

LK600 said:


> For the past 7 years, I have been going to a Christian nondenominational church. But in my time... I have been Baptist, Presb., Lutheran, and a brief fling as a Catholic. My God didn't change... just my surroundings.


Same here. No matter what church I attend I simply consider myself a Christian.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 27, 2017)

Elexir said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperance_movement


Is this like Straight Edge for upper class?


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 27, 2017)

And what comes to me I belong in a Lutheran church and culturally most Finnish persons are everyday Lurheran Christians as well I am. And by everyday meaning religion is not really big in Finland and churches are not that big of an auctorithy. We tend to believe in our way and have been raised culturally in Lurheran Christianity. I my self believe in god regardless of church. I wouldn't mind being in Cahtolic church or Muslim mosque or a Bhuddist temple. I believe in all of them I serve the same god.

I don't know if this makes any sense....


----------



## Elexir (Oct 27, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Is this like Straight Edge for upper class?



I was gonna say its straight edge for people who dont like hardcore but Im a big Refused fan


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> I don't know if this makes any sense....


I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 27, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Is this like Straight Edge for upper class?


Straight Edge is a personal choice. The Temperance Movement (at least in the US) wants to make the choice for you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> The Temperance Movement (at least in the US) wants to make the choice for you.


NOT HAPPENING!!!! I like a beer or three now and then!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 27, 2017)

Born and raised Roman Catholic.  At one time early in my life I thought about the priesthood.  I am now a non denominational Christian.  I have a few other Brothers in my circle that are also Catholic.  I am not the first Catholic in my family to join the fraternity. My grandfather on my mother's side became a mason in 1909 against my grandmother's wishes.


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 27, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Why would you want to know all of that, and what on earth did I say that would lead you to ask it lol.



I'm a bit of theology a nerd. It has been my experience that non-denominational churches are really just Baptists with better music lol.

Joke: How can you tell a Baptist from a Non-Denominational Christian? The Non-Denominational Christian will say hi to you at the party store.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 27, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Is this like Straight Edge for upper class?


 I remember when there were temperance Lodges.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 27, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> I remember when there were temperance Lodges.


We still have them -but call them "Dry" Lodges. To be clear, they are lodges which do not serve or consume alcohol at their meetings.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 28, 2017)

In my province: https://pendlelodge.org/2016/03/24/no-tipple-at-temperance-lodge/


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 28, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> I'm a bit of theology a nerd. It has been my experience that non-denominational churches are really just Baptists with better music lol.
> 
> Joke: How can you tell a Baptist from a Non-Denominational Christian? The Non-Denominational Christian will say hi to you at the party store.


I think the original joke is "what's the difference between seeing a Catholic priest and a Baptist preacher at the liquor store? The Catholic priest will say hi to you."


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 28, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I think the original joke is "what's the difference between seeing a Catholic priest and a Baptist preacher at the liquor store? The Catholic priest will say hi to you."



I heard it first as a Presbyterian and a Baptist...works either way.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 29, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Straight Edge is a personal choice. The Temperance Movement (at least in the US) wants to make the choice for you.


Obviously you havent visited any sXe forums.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm a Hindu Freemason, as are most Freemasons in my lodge and constitution. Our ritual is entirely nonsectarian, with absolutely no allusions made to any religion. 

All lodges functioning under the Grand Lodge of India must have as many as five Vs of SL open on the altar. I took my obligations on the Srimad Bhagavad Gita. I know of brethren who took theirs on the Qur'an, Bible, and Sri Guru Granth Sahib.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> I'm a Hindu Freemason, as are most Freemasons in my lodge and constitution. Our ritual is entirely nonsectarian, with absolutely no allusions made to any religion.
> 
> All lodges functioning under the Grand Lodge of India must have as many as five Vs of SL open on the altar. I took my obligations on the Srimad Bhagavad Gita. I know of brethren who took theirs on the Qur'an, Bible, and Sri Guru Granth Sahib.


I would really like to visit a lodge outside of Canada and U.S. India would be at the top of that list.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 29, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I would really like to visit a lodge outside of Canada and U.S. India would be at the top of that list.


I’ve attended their Grand Lodge. Dedicated Masons.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 29, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> I'm a Hindu Freemason, as are most Freemasons in my lodge and constitution. Our ritual is entirely nonsectarian, with absolutely no allusions made to any religion.
> 
> All lodges functioning under the Grand Lodge of India must have as many as five Vs of SL open on the altar. I took my obligations on the Srimad Bhagavad Gita. I know of brethren who took theirs on the Qur'an, Bible, and Sri Guru Granth Sahib.


I have Srimad Bhagavad Gita in my book shelf (alongside with the Bible and the Quran). I use to go alot to ISKCON meetings when I was a teenager.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 29, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> I’ve attended their Grand Lodge. Dedicated Masons.



I can imagine their lodges, like most Indian architecture, is quite nice.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 29, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Obviously you havent visited any sXe forums.


sXe prosthelytizing? Horrors!


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 29, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I would really like to visit a lodge outside of Canada and U.S. India would be at the top of that list.



That's great to know! I do hope you visit us soon.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 30, 2017)

The Lodge I attend is a dry Lodge, and haven't heard of any Lodges in my jurisdiction that allows alcohol in their Lodge. But for me it's one of the things that drew me more towards Freemasonry instead of the VFW or the American Legion.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 30, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> All lodges functioning under the Grand Lodge of India must have as many as five Vs of SL open on the altar.


 So would they have the square and compasses on each one?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> The Lodge I attend is a dry Lodge, and haven't heard of any Lodges in my jurisdiction that allows alcohol in their Lodge.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 30, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> So would they have the square and compasses on each one?



The Square and Compasses rest on the Volume of the Master's faith. In my lodge, it is the Gita.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 30, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I can imagine their lodges, like most Indian architecture, is quite nice.



Most lodges in India meet at British-era buildings. Some of these, such as the one where my lodge meets, are sprawling properties with several temples, banquet halls, libraries and auditoriums. Others are much smaller.

Here's a presentation on the Masonic temples of South India.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> Most lodges in India meet at British-era buildings. Some of these, such as the one where my lodge meets, are sprawling properties with several temples, banquet halls, libraries and auditoriums. Others are much smaller.
> 
> Here's a presentation on the Masonic temples of South India.


 Unbelievable, Bro. Ajay. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 30, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> The Square and Compasses rest on the Volume of the Master's faith. In my lodge, it is the Gita.


CAnt say anything about hte other degrees but the holy book has substantial meaning in first degree. Does the Square and the Compass rest on the masters book or the person going trought his degree?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Unbelievable, Bro. Ajay. Absolutely gorgeous.


Agreed!


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 30, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> CAnt say anything about hte other degrees but the holy book has substantial meaning in first degree. Does the Square and the Compass rest on the masters book or the person going trought his degree?



The rules of my GL require that the Square and Compasses be placed on the book of the Master's faith. As my lodge has an all-Hindu membership at the time of this writing, I  do not know where the Square and Compasses would be placed if the Master and Candidate were of different religions.  Thanks for piquing my curiosity - I'll ask around.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Oct 30, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Unbelievable, Bro. Ajay. Absolutely gorgeous.


Do visit us sometime, Brother.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 30, 2017)

Ajay Chandar said:


> The rules of my GL require that the Square and Compasses be placed on the book of the Master's faith. As my lodge has an all-Hindu membership at the time of this writing, I  do not know where the Square and Compasses would be placed if the Master and Candidate were of different religions.  Thanks for piquing my curiosity - I'll ask around.


This is something that is interesting to me too. Our lodge is 100% christian but how about if there is a muslim or a hindu joining our lodge there would be his holy book on the altar but would there be also the bible or how does this work in a lodge where there is multiple religions?


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2017)

It varies by jurisdiction. As one Brother here mentioned there a several on the altar at all times. In my Mother Lodge the Bible is always central but the VSL specific to the candidate would be added for the degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> It varies by jurisdiction.


Haven't ran into this yet. Have only seen the Bible on the alter.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 30, 2017)

Question 


JanneProeliator said:


> This is something that is interesting to me too. Our lodge is 100% christian but how about if there is a muslim or a hindu joining our lodge there would be his holy book on the altar but would there be also the bible or how does this work in a lodge where there is multiple religions?



Response


Brother JC said:


> It varies by jurisdiction. As one Brother here mentioned there a several on the altar at all times. In my Mother Lodge the Bible is always central but the VSL specific to the candidate would be added for the degrees.



It does vary by jurisdiction. Our lodges tend to have a very large Bible and other VSLs get placed around it representing the faiths of the members. If 2-3, the other VSLs are opened, but only the central one has a S&Q on it. Sometimes, if worried a VSL might fall off due to a large central VSL on a small pedestal, we do not open the others, especially, during a degree when the presence of the candidate's own VSL means there is a shortage of real estate on the altar. I've never seen anyone get precious about this concerning their own VSL, but occasionally some PMs insisting that a member's VSL gets placed and opened so all faiths of all members of the lodge are represented. A few years ago we had a Muslim master, he was obligated on the Koran, but just relied on the Lodge's Bible during meetings. At the end of the day we're not in Church or casting some spell around relics and icons, he would have been happy because the symbolism was met. I actually really do not know our rules on this (unusual) and don't have much interest in looking them us in case I find something I don't like - I'm happy to act by precedent and common sense rather than rule.. and I would be a guy a Master or Sec or DC would ask if they wanted guidance on this in the middle of a meeting I was attending....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2017)

Bloke said:


> It does vary by jurisdiction. Our lodges tend to have a very large Bible and other VSLs get placed around it representing the faiths of the members. If 2-3, the other VSLs are opened, but only the central one has a S&Q on it. Sometimes, if worried a VSL might fall off due to a large central VSL on a small pedestal, we do not open the others, especially, during a degree when the presence of the candidate's own VSL means there is a shortage of real estate on the altar. I've never seen anyone get precious about this concerning their own VSL, but occasionally some PMs insisting that a member's VSL gets placed and opened so all faiths of all members of the lodge are represented. A few years ago we had a Muslim master, he was obligated on the Koran, but just relied on the Lodge's Bible during meetings. At the end of the day we're not in Church or casting some spell around relics and icons, he would have been happy because the symbolism was met. I actually really do not know our rules on this (unusual) and don't have much interest in looking them us in case I find something I don't like - I'm happy to act by precedent and common sense rather than rule.. and I would be a guy a Master or Sec or DC would ask if they wanted guidance on this in the middle of a meeting I was attending....


VERY informative! Thank you Brother.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Nov 4, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> This is something that is interesting to me too. Our lodge is 100% christian but how about if there is a muslim or a hindu joining our lodge there would be his holy book on the altar but would there be also the bible or how does this work in a lodge where there is multiple religions?



I'll have the answer to your question tomorrow. We're initiating our first non-Hindu candidate, a Christian, who will take his obligation on the Holy Bible.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 7, 2017)

An event at my mother lodge in California.

After a degree a group of Brothers were walking to the elevator to go to the dining room for refreshment.  An old guy said he was proud of the religious diversity in our lodge.  I asked him what he meant.  He said that not only do we have many denominations of Protestant as well as Catholics, but that we have several Jewish members as well.

I nodded and smiled.  He had no idea of the extent of our religious diversity.  Downstairs a Buddhist and Muslim were already working on the meal.  In the group there were more than one Orthodox, a Druid and an Asatru.

In Masonry we have members of every religion you have ever heard of and many religions that you have never heard of not limited to the JCI family.  Some large lodges in diverse metropolitan areas have more religious diversity than you'd ever expect.  it might take many years to learn the religion of any one Brother.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Nov 28, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> If Christian which denomination? Buddhist, Mahayana or Theravada? Muslim, Sunni or Shia?...you get the picture.


Buddhism is not a religion just an fyi, if someone tells you otherwise they are ignorant in the kindest possible way. I've sat with lama Pema, he taught me to meditate. And would tell you the same thing, Buddhism is a path. A way of living. Not believing in the divine. The nobel 8 fold path. The Buddha dharma, the 5 precepts. None of which even speak of a god nor of his existance. That's for you to figure out. Buddha taught a way of life of abstaining as a way of conquering the flesh.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bird_n_hand said:


> Buddhism is not a religion





Bird_n_hand said:


> The nobel 8 fold path. The Buddha dharma, the 5 precepts. None of which even speak of a god nor of his existance. That's for you to figure out.


Interesting. I didn't know this.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 29, 2017)

Bird_n_hand said:


> Buddhism is not a religion just an fyi...



Definition games.  I take religion as a spiritual way of life.  You take it in a more limited meaning.  To each his own.  Ponder not on who is right or wrong.  Ponder on how each meaning has its use.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 29, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Definition games.  I take religion as a spiritual way of life.  You take it in a more limited meaning.  To each his own.  Ponder not on who is right or wrong.  Ponder on how each meaning has its use.


I agree - I've known Buddhists who regard that system as a Religion and others who see it as a Philosophy. I thought there was nothing strange in the OP saying "Catholic Buddhist"..


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Nov 30, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I agree - I've known Buddhists who regard that system as a Religion and others who see it as a Philosophy. I thought there was nothing strange in the OP saying "Catholic Buddhist"..



I fancy myself to be a Hindu-Buddhist, but that's because I belong to the Advaita Vedanta school of philosophy, which shares a lot of ideas with Buddhism.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Nov 30, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I agree - I've known Buddhists who regard that system as a Religion and others who see it as a Philosophy. I thought there was nothing strange in the OP saying "Catholic Buddhist"..


This is my opinion, a religion not only recognizes the existence of God but also teaches of him or her or them, A God has no bearing on a philosophy or a way of life. I know their are some who will disagree. Like Scientology is a religion with no god. Jainism and so forth. I classify those more as a cult


----------



## MasonomroM (Jul 22, 2018)

I am a very committed Latter-day Saint (aka, Mormon). My screen name reflects that.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 22, 2018)

Hillsboro, MO?


----------



## MasonomroM (Jul 22, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Hillsboro, MO?



Joachim Lodge #164 in Hillsboro. Yep!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 24, 2018)

I am a Lutheran in the Evangelical Lutheran Church of America (ELCA). In the past I have belonged to Missouri Synod Lutherans and Evangelical Prostestant Lutheran Church. All have issues with Masonry. Some individual churches allow Masons membership but do not allow them to serve on the Council or as Elders or Deacons. This issue goes back to before Martin Luther broke away from the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 24, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> This issue goes back to before Martin Luther broke away from the Roman Catholic Church.



Really?

Can you provide any evidence of any mention of Freemasonry in Roman Catholic canon, doctrine or polity prior to 1517?  Or any mention of Freemasonry at all in that time frame.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 30, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Some individual churches allow Masons membership but do not allow them to serve on the Council or as Elders or Deacons.


I belong to a Free Methodist Church. As a rule Free Methodist doctrine is not pro-Masonry but my particular pastor is O.K. with it.


----------



## okielabrat (Jul 30, 2018)

Southern Baptist here. I have heard conflicting stories about the SBC's stand on Freemasonry,  but I have had no negativity at my church (Grandview Baptist, Muskogee).


----------



## Lightlife (Oct 27, 2018)

My early instruction was in the Shamanistic arts, but those who know me call me a Druid or Wiccan depending upon their cultural framework.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 27, 2018)

okielabrat said:


> Southern Baptist here. I have heard conflicting stories about the SBC's stand on Freemasonry,  but I have had no negativity at my church (Grandview Baptist, Muskogee).


I wonder what your new president says on the matter, he seems to have some fresh views.


----------



## MasonicHermit (Oct 27, 2018)

freemasonpha said:


> Just curious - which faiths are represented on the forum?
> 
> If Christian which denomination? Buddhist, Mahayana or Theravada? Muslim, Sunni or Shia?...you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Hermeticism for me

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 27, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> Hermeticism for me
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Is that a faith? I've known Jewish and Christian individuals that study Hermeticism.


----------



## MasonicHermit (Oct 27, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Is that a faith? I've known Jewish and Christian individuals that study Hermeticism.


Faith is a point of view on the bigger scope of "God" by whatever the individual may call that. I live the way of the Hermit or internal ascension in other words. This embodies the 7 principles and applying them to my daily conception of life. Freemasonry to me would be a place to refine my character and conceptions on the world, and even that is in line with the Hermetic Philosophy.

I guess if you had to tag a label on me that is a bit more obvious, I'm a pagan. I believe in an array of gods and goddesses that exist within the Grand Architects creation of the cosmos.

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mrredsand9 (Oct 27, 2018)

Keith C said:


> I am a Ruling Elder in the Presbyterian Church (USA).  I see no conflict between my faith, my religion and Freemasonry.  In fact the person who I asked and who was one of my recommends is a fellow Ruing Elder.
> 
> I have had no conflicts at all within my "faith group".  There are some denominations who think that Freemasonry is a religion and that we deny the sovereignty of (the Christian interpretation of) God, by referring to God as the GAOTU and acknowledging non-Christians as Brothers on the level.  I believe that is their issue and not ours and follow what I was charged by not attempting to argue with them.


I'm Presbyterian as well brother and on our session board (ruling elders). I see no conflict, as a matter of fact I believe the craft enhances our understanding of Christian faith.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Is that a faith? I've known Jewish and Christian individuals that study Hermeticism.


True. I'm a Christian with a Hermetic view.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 29, 2018)

Mrredsand9 said:


> I'm Presbyterian as well brother and on our session board (ruling elders). I see no conflict, as a matter of fact I believe the craft enhances our understanding of Christian faith.



NM, I need to read better.  I initially did not see that you quoted me!


----------



## LK600 (Oct 29, 2018)

Concerning my faith, I'm a devout Christian.  Concerning which establishment I belong to... I'd have to say the esteemed pedestrians.  Lately, when I see a church, I just walk right on by.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Concerning which establishment I belong to... I'd have to say the esteemed pedestrians. Lately, when I see a church, I just walk right on by.


Lol...I like that!


----------



## hiram357 (Nov 9, 2018)

I am a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. You might know us better by our nickname, Mormons, although we're really not supposed to refer to ourselves as such anymore!


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Nov 9, 2018)

hiram357 said:


> I am a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. You might know us better by our nickname, Mormons, although we're really not supposed to refer to ourselves as such anymore!


That's four of us on here that I'm aware of thus far. 

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 10, 2018)

I live in the area Joseph Smith is from and asked a guy I work with if he was a Mormon (someone had said he was) because I had some questions about Smith and his relationship to Freemasonry. He politely corrected me on that title of "Mormon". Had no idea.


----------



## MasonomroM (Nov 10, 2018)

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> That's four of us on here that I'm aware of thus far.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Nice!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 13, 2018)

Lutheran but also ordained minister in World Church Ministries.


----------



## Martlet (Nov 16, 2018)

MasonomroM said:


> I am a very committed Latter-day Saint (aka, Mormon). My screen name reflects that.





hiram357 said:


> I am a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. You might know us better by our nickname, Mormons, although we're really not supposed to refer to ourselves as such anymore!



And me makes three.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Nov 16, 2018)

Martlet said:


> And me makes three.


With you, so far as I'm aware, we are five 

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt Ross (Jun 27, 2019)

For me, I look at it this way. In my obligations in becoming a Mason, none of the parts of the obligation conflicted with anything regarding God, Family, and Country. Masonry is not a religion. So your religious beliefs are represented by you simply being a part of the fraternity. Masonry is about your life here on Earth and how to better it. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Hasaf (Jul 10, 2019)

I just happened to run across this thread what looking at unread posts. Seeing as it has been recently bumped I will chime in.

I attend Mass somewhat regularly; however, I am not Catholic. I took the RCIA (Roman Catholic Initiation for Adults) classes a couple of years ago, but that was primarily for something to do. The priest did mention that the Catholic Church recommends against Masonry, but he went into no great detail.

The only reason that the issue was raised was due to a person (not me) who wanted to join both the Masons and the KOC (Knights Of Columbus) and was under the impression that membership in one would make him ineligible for candidacy in the other and was asking which he should join first in order to be eligible to be in both (I am not sure if the question reflects actual policies, it was just a question raised by another in the class).


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hasaf said:


> I just happened to run across this thread what looking at unread posts. Seeing as it has been recently bumped I will chime in.
> 
> I attend Mass somewhat regularly; however, I am not Catholic. I did take the RCIA (Roman Catholic Initiation for Adults) a couple of years ago, but that was primarily for something to do. The priest did mention that the Catholic Church recommends against Masonry, but he went into no great detail.
> 
> The only reason that the issue was raised was due to a person (not me) who wanted to join both the Masons and the KOA (Knights Of Columbus) and was under the impression that membership in one would make him ineligible for candidacy in the other and was asking which he should join first in order to be eligible to be in both (I am not sure if the question reflects actual policies, it was just a question raised by another in the class).



I dont know much at all about KofC but I do know that if he were a KofC he would NOT be ineligible for Freemasonry membership.


----------



## Elexir (Jul 10, 2019)

Hasaf said:


> I just happened to run across this thread what looking at unread posts. Seeing as it has been recently bumped I will chime in.
> 
> I attend Mass somewhat regularly; however, I am not Catholic. I did take the RCIA (Roman Catholic Initiation for Adults) a couple of years ago, but that was primarily for something to do. The priest did mention that the Catholic Church recommends against Masonry, but he went into no great detail.
> 
> The only reason that the issue was raised was due to a person (not me) who wanted to join both the Masons and the KOA (Knights Of Columbus) and was under the impression that membership in one would make him ineligible for candidacy in the other and was asking which he should join first in order to be eligible to be in both (I am not sure if the question reflects actual policies, it was just a question raised by another in the class).



The RCC has some issues with freemasonry for a bunch of reasons. The current Pope dont like freemasonry. Basicly a freemason are not allowed to take massa etc.



CLewey44 said:


> I dont know much at all about KofC but I do know that if he were a KofC he would NOT be ineligible for Freemasonry membership.



The thing is that Kofc are Catholic and with the RCCs current wiews om freemasonry membership in freemasonry would bar a person from joining Kofc.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 10, 2019)

Elexir said:


> The RCC has some issues with freemasonry for a bunch of reasons. The current Pope dont like freemasonry. Basicly a freemason are not allowed to take massa etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that Kofc are Catholic and with the RCCs current wiews om freemasonry membership in freemasonry would bar a person from joining Kofc.


Yes, I knew they were a Catholic organization and many Catholics frowned upon Freemasonry but without being a member of KofC, I dont know how being a Mason would qualify or disqualify them from being in the KofC.


----------



## Elexir (Jul 10, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Yes, I knew they were a Catholic organization and many Catholics frowned upon Freemasonry but without being a member of KofC, I dont know how being a Mason would qualify or disqualify them from being in the KofC.



The Catholic church frowns officialy on freemasonry. http://www.vatican.va/roman_curia/c...19850223_declaration-masonic_articolo_en.html. 
As Kofc is a Catholic order they would go against the church itself.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 10, 2019)

My wife used to be a Roman Catholic.  I am not going to debate anyone's religious beliefs, but when we were going to get married we had a big debate about what faith we would both be as well as her 2 girls and any future kids.  The issue of her divorce was a non-issue as she was not married in the RC church, therefore wasn't even married in their eyes.  Anyway - While discussing things with her and her family I brought up that I was uncomfortable searing that I would comply with beliefs that I do not hold and restrictions that I object to.  Their answer was always "Do what you want, just don't tell a Priest."  Not my way of thinking and when I pointed out to my now wife that this was hypocrisy, well suffice to say we are not members of the RC church.

Again Anyway - I know several folks who are both KoC and Freemasons.  They said joining KoC they were asked if the were Masons and replied that they were not, as it was before they joined.  They never swore to not become one in the future, nor was Freemasonry ever brought up in conversation again.  So my suggestion, if someone wants to do both, join KoC first then join Freemasonry.  Then don't mention Freemasonry in you KoC meetings or to your KoC friends.  No one in a Freemason Lodge will care one bit if you are in KoC.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 15, 2019)

The irony is, I know several Catholic Freemasons.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 15, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> The irony is, I know several Catholic Freemasons.



To be perfectly honest, it's not at all unusual for faithful Catholics to just quietly get on with things that don't match up with the official rules.  

In fairness, it's true of other denominations, too.  When I worked at the Waco Hilton many years ago, the Baptist convention came to town.  They all turned up at the bar, pretended not to see each other, and gleefully whispered to the bartender, as they ordered their drinks, "... and, shhh ... don't tell anyone ... I'm a Baptist."


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 15, 2019)

The old joke, "whats the difference between a Catholic priest and a Baptist preacher in a liquor store?"..."the priest will say hello to you..."


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> The old joke, "whats the difference between a Catholic priest and a Baptist preacher in a liquor store?"..."the priest will say hello to you..."


LOL!


----------



## Winter (Aug 7, 2019)

ShazuKhan said:


> Do you find this translation of the Qur'an compelling? It's a Quranite's work (hadith-rejector, Qur'anist) Sam Gerrans dedicates his life's work towards it, "Qur'an: a Complete Revelation", and his pan-textual hermaneutical method works, displaying no need for any pre-existing allegience to an extraneous hearsay literature of any kind. Just the engaged brain and the Qur'anic revelation.
> 
> It's available on amazon, but it's downloadable free here:
> 
> Quranite.com


Spamming multiple posts with unrelated topics will get you reported and banned. If it wasnt intended I apologize. I saw the same post in multiple threads. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Aug 10, 2019)

When I went through RCIA, I told the priest that I was a Freemason and asked if that was a problem.  His response was “So, you lay bricks?”.   He had no idea what freemasonry even was.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm a member of the Apostolic Johannite Church which is an esoteric, Gnostic, and Christian church.


----------

